# Let's see photos of your fuzzy minis in winter



## targetsmom (Feb 15, 2009)

I know we are probably all getting tired of seeing our own fuzzy minis by now, but maybe we can cheer each other up by sharing! Here are some of our favorite winter photos:

Buckshot (in driving training or pretending he is a stuffed toy...)







Princess (who never gets a heavy coat):






Fizz:






Mira:






Let's see yours!!


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are gorgeous pictures!!!

Here are some fuzzy's I took yesterday at Reece Family Miniatures, in Delaware.

This is a Brand New Creation baby!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of some of my favorites taken w/in the past week or so





"Sweetie"






"Piper"









"Cover Girl"






"Blue"


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so ready to see something clipped...but here are some of my fuzz monkeys





Benita -











Sequel - In foal to Grahams Little King Lee






Dream - who will be coming into the barn any day now to start prepping for show season...annny day now.






Stetson -


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2009)

*love everyones fuzzy little minis*


----------



## Connie P (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is "The Man" of this farm!






I'm with Leanna - I wish I could clip some already.











Magic Mans All Izon Me in his winteriest woolies!


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2009)

Just for you guys, I went out a took a couple of pictures today of our herd.

They are too interested in their hay to all look up for their family portrait


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Connie-- I just love your stallion, so cute in his winter woolies*

Reble--howd you know I liked pintos



nice little herd you got goin on there


----------



## Connie P (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Arab Lover 4 Life - he is very special to me.

I am really enjoying all the pics of the fuzzy horses.


----------



## tnovak (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my herd of 2


----------



## babygoose (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are mine. We very rarely get snow here (last snow was three years ago) so I have no pictures of them in their woolies in the snow.

Here is Stubbs











And Rocket











And Harry


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 15, 2009)

I was looking through photo's and came across my horses clipped photos from last summer, and now I cant wait for it to be nice enough to start clipping!!! Everyone looks so different in winter fuzzies! ~Jen~

Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too:











VPS Simply Irresistible











VPS Just A Tad Bad











Norma Jean Baker(she doesnt grow much of a winter coat)











Lt Dans Magnificent Toy











Owsley Fork Secret Rendezvous






Who's Your Daddy


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2009)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> * *
> 
> *
> Reble--howd you know I liked pintos
> ...



Thanks, my favorite too..

would love to see more



(this is the right amount of horses for me)

OK maybe one more


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are to most recent one's I've taken, from a few weeks ago. Looking at everyone's pics, I think I get off pretty easy in the fuzz department, I am still dying to clip something though.

Suzy was clipped in October and never did get a long coat. It is very thick though, and her face really puffed out this year, which it unusual for her. Here she is meeting Bella.











I love the little girl field, they are all a bunch of characters, it's so much fun to go out there.











This one always makes me laugh. Such a typical Locita look










"That's all folks!"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are my fuzzies but I am with everyone else and cant wait to clip I already have everything ready and am just waiting for warmer weather!

Lady






Mars






Foxy






Dakota






Diamond






Babe






Group picture (Mars, Pearl, Dakota, Foxy)






Playing (Diamond, Babe, Pearl)






Huddled around me wanting their treats


----------



## Charley (Feb 16, 2009)

It snowed at our farm in Virginia....






And a mini people too...doing what kids do when it snows!


----------



## "City Slicker" (Feb 16, 2009)

Heres my wooly, fat, butter ball Tonto



, time to start working that belly of his off!!!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that some of the horses that live in freezing conditions..a winter in snow...don't even get as much winter fluff as Bailey and Willow who live in warmer conditions. Our winters are HOT compared to the winters that most of you guys experience.

Bailey and Willow must be the biggest babies ever.





I LOVE horses in their winter coats. They make for the best ever snuggles. Especially with the minis.





Here are pics of Bailey and Willow last winter.

Willow ~ oh man she's so cute all fuzzy like that!






And Bailey ~ looking like he needs some cuddles!






xox Leonie xox


----------



## Kendra (Feb 17, 2009)

Cash & Miikka "being boys" this afternoon!


----------



## shelly (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are my fuzzy wuzzies!

Joey






Lacey






Sahara






Shadow






It's hard to tell on Shadow, though he doesn't get the typical winter fuzzies like the minis.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for showing all your fuzzy ones! I feel better already.

And, Jen (Normajeanbaker), I like all your horses that I have seen, but Simply Irresistible, is, well, simply irresistible!! That is my kind of mover!!!! Is she a pinto? I just love her anyway.

Mary


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 24, 2009)

bumping up....


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's my three horses. I absolutely hate these winter coats on minis! The first one is my mare and she is in foal and at day 211 in the picture! Next is my 9 month old colt, and of course my beautiful biggie mare!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 26, 2009)

My Very Fuzzy 3yo Stallion "Tazer" (MCMs Silver Cloud)










My new Buckskin Dun Filly "Starlet" She is the Prettiest Little Mover





(Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff)






My Pregnant Mare "Sapphire" (Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire)










My "Fat" not Pregnant Mare "Jazz" (Lilac Acre's Lady Ruby)






Then this Pic is my 3yo Filly "Jadis" and of our 08" Gelding "Liner"

Liner was Bothering Poor Jadis and notice the Pic if you don't move I am going to kick you.

lol



She was Attempting to teach him some Manners.

Paladins Daize of Maie & Desert Realms _Bayliner_


----------

